

Ember.js 1.2 Beta Released - bpierre
http://emberjs.com/blog/2013/10/24/ember-1-1-1-and-ember-1-2-0-beta-released.html

======
bpierre
Current changelog:
[https://raw.github.com/emberjs/ember.js/v1.2.0-beta.1/CHANGE...](https://raw.github.com/emberjs/ember.js/v1.2.0-beta.1/CHANGELOG)

